# Commercials that use classical music



## Bill Joplin (Nov 16, 2007)

I am looking for websites or lists compiled by individuals that cite classical pieces used in TV or radio commercials. I couldn't find such a list here, but I'm new, so maybe I overlooked it. Thanks, Bill Joplin


----------

